# Pedale lässt sich nicht von Kurbel lösen



## gamebreaker24 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bekomme meine beiden Pedalen nicht mehr von der Kurbel. Habs auch schon mit Hebelkraft versucht, aber da tut sich kein bisschen.


Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tipps geben wie ich die lösen kann? Wäre sehr dankbar!



Kurbel: Truvativ Howitzer
Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050XX


----------



## mightyEx (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich nehme an, Du hast nen Pedalschlüssel genommen?! Hmm, evtl. mal den Pedalschlüssel mit nem Rohrstück verlängern, um die Hebelkraft zu erhöhen. Vorher evtl. etwas Kriechöl wie WD40 ansprühen und nen Moment warten. Was anderes würde mir jetzt spontan auch nicht einfallen.
Achso, natürlich in die richtige Richtung lösen (linke Seite hat Linksgewinde, rechte Seite Rechtsgewinde).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (17. Mai 2011)

gamebreaker24 schrieb:


> Kurbel: Truvativ Howitzer
> Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050XX


 
Haben die einen Inbus?
Dann gehe zum freundlichen Hinterhofautoschrauber mit dem Schlagbohrer, wichtig ist natürlich die richtige Drehrichtung...

Nur mit langem Hebel ist allzuschnell der Inbus vermackt.


----------



## mightyEx (17. Mai 2011)

RAUMFAHRER7012 schrieb:


> ...Nur mit langem Hebel ist allzuschnell der Inbus vermackt.



Ja mit Inbus geht das natürlich nicht. Zumindest wäre die Gefahr recht groß entweder das Werkzeug oder die Pedalen zu beschädigen.


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2011)

ich les' immer pedale_n_...


----------



## rasumichin (18. Mai 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ich les' immer pedale_n_...



furchtbar, oder? das pedal, die pedale


----------



## Toolkid (18. Mai 2011)

rasumichin schrieb:


> furchtbar, oder? das pedal, die pedale


Genau und die Pedale lässt sich nicht von Kurbel lösen,  Sagt doch schon der Threadtitel.


----------



## bronks (19. Mai 2011)

fone schrieb:


> ich les' immer pedale_n_...


Wenn man bedenkt, daß ca. 97,3% der Radfahrer mit Schlauchreifen unterwegs sind, dann finde ich es eigentlich i.O. wenn man an der Kurbel je Seite eine Pedale hat.


----------



## hakenschlag (19. Mai 2011)

da das pedal eine stahl achse hat und die kurbel aus alu ist kannst du mit erwärmen der kurbel wahrscheinlich viel erreichen, nimm einen heißluft fön und erwärme die kurbel rund um die pedalachse und dann sollte sie sich lösen. aber vorsicht es kann auch sein das bei derart festen verbindungen sich das gewinde der kurbel verabschiedet.


----------



## mäcpomm (19. Mai 2011)

Mein Favorit wäre WD40 oder ein anderes Kriechöl. Zur Not über Nacht einwirken lassen.


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Genau und die Pedale lässt sich nicht von Kurbel lösen, Sagt doch schon der Threadtitel.


 
eben nicht: 

Kasus______ Singular___ Plural 
Nominativ__ das Pedal__ die Pedale 
Genitiv____ des Pedals_ der Pedale 
Dativ______ dem Pedal__ den Pedalen 
Akkusativ__ das Pedal__ die Pedale 

daher:
*das pedal lässt* sich nicht lösen
oder 
*die pedale lassen *sich nicht lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (19. Mai 2011)

kann es sein das um das gewinde genug loctite verteilt wurde?
das war bei meinem Ht der fall. einfach gut erwärmen und dann mit dem Imbus die ganze geschichte abdrehen. (zur not *LEICHT* mitm holz / gummihammer nachhelfen)


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2011)

De linke Pedale isse fur de linke Fuße, de rechte Pedale isse fur de rechte Fuße.

So, jetzt wieder ernsthaft: Ich hab mal "Crank Brothers 5050XX" in die Bildersuche eingegeben, und die Pedale auf den Bildern haben eine Pedalschlüsselaufnahme. Also einfach einen passenden Gabelschlüssel drauf, und dann ein laaaaaaanges Rohr drüberstülpen (Länge ist Alles). Mit ordentlich Hebellänge und der richtigen Drehrichtung muss es klappen.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2011)

Oh, hab´ grad im Eröffnungsbeitrag gelesen daß er es schon mit Hebelkraft versucht hat.
@gamebreaker24: Bist du vielleicht im Winter durch Salzmatsch gefahren? Alu-Korrosion ist viel hartnäckiger als Rost, da hilft WD40 auch nicht viel. Das mit dem Heißluftföhn könnte helfen...


----------



## Toolkid (19. Mai 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Oh, hab´ grad im Eröffnungsbeitrag gelesen daß er es schon mit Hebelkraft versucht hat.
> ...


Hmm, vielleicht sollte er es mal mit reinem Drehmoment versuchen



dubbel schrieb:


> eben nicht:
> 
> Kasus______ Singular___ Plural
> Nominativ__ das Pedal__ die Pedale
> ...



Man gewöhnt sich an allem, auch an dem Dativ. 
Dubbel das war ein Scherz von mir, Original OT sozusagen. Deswegen ist da auch ein Smilie dahinter.

@Topic
Alternativ zum HL-Fön auf die Kurbel, tut vielleicht auch Eisspray auf die Pedalachsen. Man könnte auch beide kombinieren.


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (19. Mai 2011)

Das Problem gab es hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507662&highlight=ausbohren schon mal.

Übrigens,man kann auch *Pendale *schreiben und sagen


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Dubbel das war ein Scherz von mir, Original OT sozusagen. Deswegen ist da auch ein Smilie dahinter.


ihr werdet hier nicht für's rumalbern bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Physiker (19. Mai 2011)

Genitiv ins Wasser!
Ist es Dativ?
Konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ihr werdet hier nicht für's rumalbern bezahlt!



Genau. Erstmal Werbung in die Signatur, dann rumalbern!


_________________________
This content is supported by your tax money.


----------



## mat2u (20. Mai 2011)

Ein ähnliches Problen hatte ich mit den XTR Pedalen, welche ebenfalls keine Aufnahme für einen Gabelschlüssel bieten.
Hier half ebenfalls nicht alleine der recht lange Prdeos Inbus.
Abbekommen habe ich das Pedal indem ich den Inbus in der Schraube mit einer Hand fixiert und mit der anderen mithilfe eine harten Gummihammers auf den Inbus erst sachte dann mit zunehmender Gewalt gehauen habe.
Das hat so besten funktioniert - jede Wette so gehen Deine Pedale auch ab.


----------

